# Are Decisions Around Money Interfering With Your Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When you are in a committed relationship, finances become part of the picture as you now have to figure out how to split the rent or house payment and other important bills as well as how to spend money on fun things. Deciding when, where, and how shared money is spent (or saved) can cause a lot of tension in relationships. You are your partner may take on different roles in a pattern that you now feel stuck in.

We have listed a few common cycles couples get into when discusses money related issues. Which cycle best explains the problems the two of you are having? Scroll down to find that cycle and read it first. Then, read a few other cycles because you might find that more than one applies to you or your partner’s behavior.

*Cycle 1: SAVER VS SPENDER*

When one partner likes to save for a rainy day while the other prefers to value his/her money now by spending it on enjoyable things, deciding on a budget can be very challenging.

*Cycle 2: BAD WITH NUMBERS*

Sometimes, despite best efforts from both partners, you find yourself falling short of where you want to be each month. Over time, this can be very frustrating.

*Cycle 3: BREADWINNER BATTLES*

If one partner is making most or all of the money in the relationship, it can create an imbalance or power struggle between the two of you.

*Cycle 4: FINANCES AND FAMILY*

Deciding with your partner how much or how often you are comfortable and able to help family members financially can create arguments and activate hidden emotions around the topic for you both.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

